# Urban Prospecting



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

Gotta run soon so post is short, but here are links to get started:

Recovering Gold and Precious metals from Circuit Boards

Here's How to Rip Apart a Computer and Melt the Circuit Boards for Gold (So You Can Survive the Next Financial Apocalypse)

See ya next week  Happy Fourth!


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't even have to dumpster dive for boards. I work at a place that makes them! Plenty going through my desk to to be thrown away.


----------

